# lazy and I wasted some fish :(



## newlifeforus (Mar 11, 2012)

uuugggg I wasted some nice sunnies......
A couple days ago the kids and I needed to spend some time outside. We packed up our nature study books and headed to the river. It was drizzling so we had a nice fire. Later moved to a nearby pond and caught some sunnies. What a nice day we had! Came home, did chores and all the normal stuff. Forgot about the fish in the bucket. :facepalm:
Seems like when we get home from fishing I am so tired I dont feel like cleaning fish. Anyone else have this?? or am I just lazy?
c


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I have been tired and put off cleaning fish, but I had the fish on ice, so they were fine the next day. What you can do with the fish that spoiled is bury them under your pumpkin or squash - come next fall you will know that the fish were not wasted!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Part of having a good time at any thing in life is the clean up. You just have to make the time to do that clean up or at least make things so you can do it when your less tired.
Using the fish as fertilizer is not a total waste of the fish.


 Al


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Put the bucket in front of your front door to your house.

Only keep live fish you think will provide enough protein to warrant their processing. 

Would a pressure cooker cook them down enough, after gutted, to make decent animal food?

How you handle this responsibility is setting an example for your kids on how to be a appreciative recipient of food when they are adults...

BTW, are the kids old enough to help out with this chore?


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Never have that problem. I clean them as soon as they're off the hook.
At least gut them and right on ice...fish taste much better this way.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

If I am keeping fish to eat, they go on ice, immediately after catching them. They wiull keep for a couple days on ice, plus they firm up nice making them easier to fillet. Fish left in a live well or bucket of water tend to die quickly and the flesh gets mushy.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

You feel bad about what you did, and you should. I've been there, somewhat. I went bowfishing years ago and left some good sized carp in the back of my black truck, under a black cap, with no ventilation. In the sun. For three days. You'd think all the flies would have given me some kind of hint.


----------

